# Menzerna 7.5- Where can I buy?



## Nikey30 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi All, new to the site :wave:

I am looking to purchase Menzerna 7.5 for my alloys- can anyone advise where in the UK I can buy this from?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I think Polished Bliss do it...and welcome !!


----------



## Nikey30 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I have checked their site but cant see it listed, I have dropped them an email.
Proving tough to find!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ahh I think they sold off alot of Menzerna stuff for the Gloss it .


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Ahh I think they sold off alot of Menzerna stuff for the Gloss it .


I was just thinking that or it may just be out of stock...

theres always bilberry


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.pakshak.com/menzerna-gel-tire-and-wheel-cleaner-32oz.html


----------



## Nikey30 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks, I will see if they ship to the UK. Whats the bilberry stuff like that is mentioned above? Just wondering if its as good/better?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Nikey30 said:


> Thanks, I will see if they ship to the UK. Whats the bilberry stuff like that is mentioned above? Just wondering if its as good/better?


tbh, ive not used either but bilberry does get mentioned alot on here, seems one of the best avaliable atm
(they do ship over here, but it might be worth ordering a few bits as its not cheap for shipping etc, then you might get import tax as well)..


----------



## Nikey30 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great, thanks for the guidance, I will give the Bilbbery a try and see what its like.

Cheers and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no worries, happy new year


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Menzerna Gel 7.5 has been replaced in our store with Blackfire Gel Wheel & Tyre Cleaner; both products are made by the same manufacturer using the same base formula and performance is equal. The reason for the swap is all down to trademarking issues, nothing more, and the good news is the new Blackfire product is a wee bit cheaper when it comes to refills. :thumb:


----------

